# 2 horse slant trailer. HELP please:)



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am not sure what the question is, but I have hauled horses around in stock trailers for years, no dividers, nothing to lean on and they are fine. They learn how to balance.

Just make sure you drive like you have a trailer attached with animals in it and don't make sharp turns, and make smooth accelerations and stops.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think from what you are describing if you opened the divider and left it locked open, it would make a open stock trailer, period.
Not quite sure what you are referring to with the second horse....a slant load trailer normally only has dividers between horses, the last horse has nothing between him and the back door....unless you have a rear tack compartment...but you did not mention this so doubt it.
Welcome to slant load trailer dynamics.
Many horses when traveling like to spread their legs in a wider stance for balance and stability, regardless of slant or straight load or box stall or open stock trailer configuration.
You actually should have near the same amount of space in the front of the trailer but being the Calico brand has a rounded front you don't notice it as much.
I would strongly suggest if you trailer 2 horses and secure their heads that you are somehow able to release the head of the last horse in and get someone inside to grab the shank before opening that door.
Till you have trained your horses to stand like a statue till you get to their head or they come to you....opening that rear door and not having a hold of that horse gives you the potential of a loose horse...be careful.
Does your trailer have a sliding rear door or just a single full width door that swings open?
If that door opens wide and completely I would figure a way to get a barrier up and secured so the last horse in also is* not* sitting/leaning on that back door during travel and can't do a bolt off the trailer because there is nothing there to stop them from leaving when it opens...
I'm not a fan of slant loads and this is one reason why....

I do wish you good luck and safe travels with your new trailer....
Enjoy.

_jmo..._


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Does it have a tack area in the front? Could you post pics of what you are asking about?

We have a 2 horse slant load with a tack area in the front. The first or front stall has the divider and the tack room wall on the other side. The area for the 2nd horse is a triangular shape. We've hauled 2 horses many times and they were fine. We've also taken the divider out and hauled 3 horses but not often or for a long trip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Are you talking about the triangle gap at the back doors of the trailer once the 2nd horse is in? 

If so, this is very standard and I've never seen a horse have a problem not having a divider on both sides of his body. They simply stand at a slant and lean slightly in the back door if they need support.

If you load a horse that seems insecure about that extra room, just switch positions with the other horse.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I forgot to add that taking the divider out and only hauling one horse is fine too. No different than hauling in an open stock trailer.

I really despise the term escape door. It is an access door but too many people think of it as an escape. You shouldn't be in the trailer with a horse in the first place. They make that door so you can tie the horse or tend to it with watering or feeding. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

In my opinion there should always be a person in the trailer with the horse under care and control before an escape path such as a ramp/door is opened, that way there is always no (or at least vastly less) chance that your horse is going to panic or try to bolt as soon as the door/ramp is opened, even part way. 

I was always taught to stop at the man door, speak to the horses first so they know you're there before opening it, open it and step in and promptly close it behind you (those who have been around horses and horse trailers long enough have probably heard of stories of horses that tried to jam their way out in a panic through man doors), calm the horses and gain control over the one most likely to be problematic (in your case the one at the rear), and only then have someone open the doors/ramps. Exit in a calm and controlled fashion, never let a horse rush off, especially if others are watching as they can panic, wonder why, and want to do the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

Is your horse insecure with the extra space? Mine would probably love it. 

People let horses roam untied in stock trailers, so I wouldn't worry about the whole spacing issue. The horse will learn in time to balance. If it bothers him too bad you could probably just install a new divider there.  

Have fun with your new trailer!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't worry about that triangle gap, it's safe and no horse will mind.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I've got what you're saying. If you do not have a rear tack spot, then the area will be quite open thus allowing the horse to move his back side around quite a bit (assuming his head is tied); it sounds like you are using this area for one horse. 

Now if you had two horses, the first one would go up against the far wall (from the doors) then you would close the divider enclosing the horse in that area which is certainly more snug than the part closest to the doors; then the second horse would go into the big space (which you appear to be currently using for one horse) -- and there you now have a full two horse slant load trailer.

I have a two horse slant and it has rings in the big area. I use a covered chain, with one regular snap and one panic snap at the ends, to connect two rings such that when they are connected, the chain runs parallel to the closed divider. This keeps the horse in the same position as the first horse on the other side of the divider. I did this because I do not like the idea of a horse butt being able to push directly up against the trailer doors or moving around unnecessarily. Did you happen to notice such rings in your trailer?

If I'm hauling one horse and circumstances warrant it, I'll sometimes just let it in loose with divider tied against the wall. The horse will find his comfort spot and normally stay there throughout the ride. When that happens I put the chain on back rings so that the chain now runs parallel to the back door and he cannot push up against the doors.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a 2 horse slant Calico. Yes the front horse is nice and snug up between the divider and the dressing room wall. the back horse has a lot more room to move around. 

Depends on your horse. ya know, is he calm, trailers easy, gets too sweaty and anxious? If you feel he needs the extra security put him up front, or don't use the divider and let him have the whole trailer. He will situate himself to whatever feels best for balance. I usually only use the divider for hauling 2 horses or if the horse is wound up.


----------

